# Sharp shooter USA .380 cal mold review



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Firstly can I say I am in no way affiliated with sharpshooter USA,and I purchased the product with my hard earned cash through blood,sweat and tears,drilling bank vaults can be grueling you understand









Secondly if you can afford one of Pete's molds then buy it,I'm sure they're excellent quality but if you can't afford one then read on.

After looking around for a lead mold and knowing I could never afford one of hogancastings great molds,I came across Sharp shooter USA buckshot molds.

A little research and I found these molds could well be the best bang for the buck out there,and the ideal size I was looking for .380 cal 9.56mm,many more sizes are available.

The #0000 .380 cal is a ten cavity mold(smaller cal sharp shooter molds are 20 cavity) five each side you just pour and flip over and pour again,with a little practice this becomes easy.

Once molded and the sprue cut you end up with ten perfectly round lead balls,I say perfect but that depends on how well you cut the sprue (use a flush cutter) I found using a flush cutter will do the job very well but I went one step further.

I first cut using a flush cutter releasing the balls then I used a large nail clipper to cut the sprue close to the ball this I found gave me a nicer finish,the nail clipper is not needed though I was just being fussy.

On getting the mold you'll receive a comprehensive A4 instruction manual which gives details on how to treat your mold before use and also how to get the best out of it along with safety instructions,follow these instructions and you'll have nice lead ammo in no time.

The instructions may be useful for anyone who wants to start casting their own lead ammo

View attachment scan0001.pdf


One thing to mention about Sharp shooter molds the faces and cavities are CNC precision machined and not cast in,thereby giving a much better lead ball once cast.

Also I believe Richard (Richard Plank) the owner of Sharp shooter USA molds will do custom mold to your requirements just email him at [email protected] with what you require,he's a great guy to deal with and will respond quickly to your questions.

Although the sharp shooter molds are designed with buckshot reloading in mind they can be used by slingshot shooter too its not hard to see why and much much better than using those fishing lead shot molds you see on ebay and not much more money either.

Now for some pictures:

what came in the package the mold,flush cutters and full instructions










Reverse side of the mold










mold open










A closer look at the cavities










Further information can be found here,there is also a video review which is worth watching and much better than any video review I could do
www.buckshotmold.com

You can also find these molds here,the size you want maybe right there.
skiesunlimited on ebay USA

To end then this is not a review designed to compete with hogancastings molds but rather a review about a very good alternative at an affordable price,its a good product and worthy to share with you guys that's all.

Thanks for looking..

P.S After putting this mold through its paces it quickly dawned on me I need a lee production pot,the thing is and I guess its the same with any mold the lead needs to remain a constant heat to flow correctly,now what happens every time you lift the lead from the heat it quickly wants to cool and it does very quickly giving cold spot in your castings...this would not happen with a production melting pot so I strongly recommend a proper melting pot with any mold,yes you can get by using a gas stove and pan but really for best results a lee pot or similar is the way to go.

continued post 2.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

This picture you see first what comes out of the mold with sprue attached next sprue cut and ammo










I tried my best to show the ball after cutting free,they do come out pretty good,just one snip with the flush cutter.










The balls are 9.6mm or .380 cal they weigh 6g each










Interestingly once the sprue is cut free and cleaned up a little I found they too could make for some ammo at a push they vary in weight from 8g to 12g depending on how well you pour the lead

Thanks for looking guys and any questions just ask here,cheers.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Excellent write up man and great pics.

Thanks for sharing!

Lee precision also make a nice 00 buckshot mold, 18 x .33" (8.4mm). Built in sprue cutter as well.

A little small for hunting, but great target lead.

http://leeprecision.com/xcart/00-Buckshot-Mold.html


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes I've seen those too good molds lee make,in fact sharp shooter do a 20 x .33 too but it'll cost you less I guess it comes down to preference is all.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great post. I have been looking at these.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

that looks a good mold


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

excellent review john,good job on the balls too


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

does he do 12mm? thanks


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> does he do 12mm? thanks


John I've sent email asking that very question,I'll let you know


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> does he do 12mm? thanks


John I've sent email asking that very question,I'll let you know








[/quote]

thanks mate


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Been shooting with the sprue and they're surprisingly accurate..and they sure pack a punch 4 shots can in half 20 + feet using single bands I wonder what double bands will be like


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

oh, sweet! i wanna get one!


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is the reply when I asked for 50 cal.

We will probably not make any more .50 for at least a month (we have a machine failure).
They cast 5 at a time and are $39.95 shipped.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

@GKJ here's the email I got back from Rick

John 
I have been given a parts machine with a 3D package, with that I can make any size cavity with one endmill. This will be much easier and cheaper. Will try to get it working as soon as possible. 

Thanks 
Rick


----------

